

The Dirty Little Secret in the State of Qatar - roschdal
http://andreasrosdal.tumblr.com/post/2365312168/dirty-little-secret-in-qatar

======
electromagnetic
> There is no electoral system and no elections are held on a national level.
> Elections are limited to municipal elections (ie. the less important
> issues).

Sorry, but it's been shown time and time again that if you're going to vote
you're better off voting municipally than nationally. A national vote today is
largely irrelevant. The left and right are so closely in the middle that they
might as well just spoon each other and get it over with.

Voting municipally allows people to control things that effect their daily
lives. Like is there street parking on your street, or how high your privacy
fence can go. A 5ft privacy fence means shit if everyones got a deck 3ft off
the ground. What by-laws get enforced.

You want rid of CCTV cameras everywhere in the UK? Well the London municipal
government got them in the city, that's where you'll get them out.

I'm not saying the lack of national elections is a good thing, however only
having municipal elections is very far from the worst - if municipalities are
allowed to enforce their own rules.

